# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا > مبتدی: آموزش کامل NetBeans IDE 6.8

## omidiyeh

با سلام به دوستان:

من می خواستم برنامه نویسی موبایل یاد بگیرم از این برنامه شروع کنم خوبه؟

کار کردش به چه صورته ممنون میشم کمکم کنید واسه کار کردن با این نرم افزار


با تشکر از همکاری دوستان

----------


## ermia2008

> با سلام به دوستان:
> 
> من می خواستم برنامه نویسی موبایل یاد بگیرم از این برنامه شروع کنم خوبه؟
> 
> کار کردش به چه صورته ممنون میشم کمکم کنید واسه کار کردن با این نرم افزار
> 
> 
> با تشکر از همکاری دوستان


سلام دوست عزیز

آره فعلا بهترین محیط برای برنامه نویسی موبایل همین نت بینز هست.
منابع رو می تونی تو همین سایت پیدا کنی. به سایت خود نت بینز هم یه سر بزن آموزش هاش بر اساس همون نت بینز هست. البته احتمالا باید با فیلتر شکن واردش بشی!

www.netbeans.org

موفق باشی

----------


## قله بلند

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> آره فعلا بهترین محیط برای برنامه نویسی موبایل همین نت بینز هست.
> منابع رو می تونی تو همین سایت پیدا کنی. به سایت خود نت بینز هم یه سر بزن آموزش هاش بر اساس همون نت بینز هست. البته احتمالا باید با فیلتر شکن واردش بشی!
> 
> www.netbeans.org
> 
> موفق باشی


سلام. آیا جای دیگه ای وجود نداره که مراحل نصب و نوشتن برنامه رو توضیح بده تا اگر مشکلی پیش اومد خودمون بتونیم حلش کنیم. سایت نت بینز که باز نشد. فیلتر شکن هم که ندارم.

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام
آدرستو بهم بگو تا واست بفرستم

----------


## قله بلند

> سلام
> آدرستو بهم بگو تا واست بفرستم


سلام. منظورتون من هستم؟ من آدرسم رو بدم؟

----------


## کاظم فلاحی خواه

برای باز کردن سایت نت بینز به این روش عمل کنید :
به تنظمیات اینترنت مرورگر خود مراجعه کنید آدرس پروکسی مقابل را وارد نمایید : fastun.com
اما پورت : 7000
به آدرس نت بینز بروید ، پنجره ای مقابل خود خواهید دید ، مشخصات مقابل را وارد نمایید ---> نام کابری :kazem رمز عبور : a1b2c3

----------

